# mylar zip loc bags for hop storage



## lael (23/4/13)

Just found these on aliexpress:

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesaleproduct/wholesaleProductDetail.htm?productId=498239407&productSubject=High-Quality-10cm-15cm-Aluminum-foil-zipper-bag

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesaleproduct/wholesaleProductDetail.htm?productId=823303014&productSubject=Free-Shipping-300pcs-lot-10cm-15cm-200mic-Aluminum-Foil-Zip-Lock-Bag-Resealable-Retail-Plastic-Packaging

Thinking about getting the second ones for splitting bulk hop purchases, and using oxygen absorbers in the bag, stored in the freezer. The second link don't specify they are mylar, but they are twice the thickness (200mic = 7.6mil).

Any thoughts? Anyone want to split a purchase?


----------



## Spiesy (24/4/13)

I have a vac sealer, so I'm not interested, but how effective are these oxygen absorbers?


----------



## QldKev (24/4/13)

My only thought is for that price you can look at a cheap vac sealer.


----------



## Bribie G (24/4/13)

After a few tut-tuts from Tidal Pete when he saw my hopstore  I've started to store my hops in these from CraftBrewer. Not outrageously expensive but they last for ever and I just flush them with CO2 via my "naked" gas line that I originally installed to use with a CPBF, then squeeze them flattish and snap shut. I also have a few Ellerslie ones that some hops came in a couple of years ago.


----------



## Pennywise (24/4/13)

I've not had one of those bags that are completely airtight. I'd go with a vac sealer


----------



## treefiddy (24/4/13)

I brought a cheapy vac sealer for around $50 after a bulk purchase of hops and to be honest I've used it food food more than I have hops.

I now always have meals ready in the freezer, so I spend less money on lunch or when you just CBF cooking dinner. 

Also you can freeze meals and they double a big ice blocks when you go camping. No wasted space in the esky.


----------



## Mardoo (24/4/13)

Wonder whether they'd seal on a vacuum sealer? That'd make them pretty interesting.


----------



## QldKev (24/4/13)

Mardoo said:


> Wonder whether they'd seal on a vacuum sealer? That'd make them pretty interesting.


Not sure about all vac sealers, I doubt they would work on the ones that need channel bags. But my vac sealer works with these http://www.thepackagingcentre.com.au/collections/foil-pouches  So we could cut the zip lock part of and use commercial type sealers.


----------



## TidalPete (24/4/13)

You are correct Kev.
My new automatic VS uses channel bags & came with 4 x free rolls. When they're finished I'll be getting packs of ready-made channel bags from your link above. New VS will not seal aluminium bags or even the bags that came with my old VS.
My previous VS (Probably the same as yours?) that came from The Packaging Centre via a BB years ago had an adjustable (Heat) sealing function that enabled you to seal those aluminium bags from Ross. TTBOMK you can still get that type of VS from your link.


QldKev said:


> Not sure about all vac sealers, I doubt they would work on the ones that need channel bags. But my vac sealer works with these http://www.thepackagingcentre.com.au/collections/foil-pouches  So we could cut the zip lock part of and use commercial type sealers.


----------



## lael (24/4/13)

Spiesy said:


> I have a vac sealer, so I'm not interested, but how effective are these oxygen absorbers?


I'm not entirely sure - I haven't used them. But the apocolypse types that are baggind and storing emergency foods for the end of civlisation in the USA believe in them... and they certainly create a vacuum seal on those bags once sealed (from the photos). So I'm pretty sure they are the goods.



QldKev said:


> Not sure about all vac sealers, I doubt they would work on the ones that need channel bags. But my vac sealer works with these http://www.thepackagingcentre.com.au/collections/foil-pouches  So we could cut the zip lock part of and use commercial type sealers.



Which vac sealer did you get Kev?



Mardoo said:


> Wonder whether they'd seal on a vacuum sealer? That'd make them pretty interesting.


 I read something about this on homebrewtalk last night. I think one guy got them to seal by cutting a strip of the channeled bag and laying it towards the sealer? not having a sealer I didn't quite understand.

just went and found it: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f51/vacuum-sealing-oxygen-barrier-bags-303070/index4.html

apparently mylar bags / oxygen barrier bags are more effective than vacuum bags at stopping oxygen... I'm not sure in reality it makes a difference for a home brewer.


----------



## Florian (24/4/13)

Do you have a link to those oxygen absorbers you talk off?

I know a few 'varieties' but you might have some others that might interest me, not necessarily for hops.


----------



## QldKev (24/4/13)

I've got one of http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Warranty-Sinbo-DZ-280-Household-Vacuum-Sealer-fruit-packing-machine-plastic-bag-sealing-machine/493962876.html

I'm sure if you hunt ebay etc there must be a better deal out there. Mine is a few years old now, but I've had it apart to fix it a couple of times. Also it's just not a strong vac anymore, but still a lot better than I can do without it.

QldKev


----------



## lael (24/4/13)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150939858548?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

was the best price I found. There are a lot of pretty expensive places. http://www.preservers.com.au/shop.php was also decent, but $22 incl shipping for 100 vs $45 for 400....

I haven't quite figured it out, but the preparedness people seems to recommend a 500cc for a large bag (1-2gallon) which means 100cc should be fine for a small bag of hops...


----------

